# crimping



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I have always crimp my auto rounds. My son told me that the lee reloading book does not have the information on crimping and I should only use load information that states crimping. Is he right? I do know crimping changes the pressure but I didn't think it changed it enough to blow up your gun after long use. If I don't crimp my 45 acp's they will not feed and same with some 9's.

Any input would be helpful

thanks


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Auto pistol rounds do not need to be crimped like rifle or hot magnum revolver rounds. You must however take any flare out that is generated to allow insertion of a bullet. I have crimped lightly, heavy and just enough to straighten the case but not push it inward They all worked just fine (9MM and .40S&W). If you crimp EXCESSIVELY you can damage the bullet and make the case neck to small. The case must remain large enough to seat the round in the chamber. To small and the round can slip part way into the barrel. Brass doesn't have enough strength for the crimp to significantly alter pressure. IMHO

:smt1099


----------

